# An interesting piece of history



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

In 1872 the Arabs invented the condom
using a goat's lower intestine.

In 1873 the British somewhat refined the idea
by taking the intestine out of the goat first.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no no thats far too BNP, which also gives me an idea.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------

